# False thread breaks



## Christina225 (May 24, 2012)

Hi everyone, new to the forum and new to the world of embroidery. I have just taken over an embroidery home business and today was my first day all alone ( been training for a few weeks)
Problem, had this design already on floppy, so obviously been used before, it was a 3 colour logo, every time it got to the yellow thread it kept stopping saying thread break!! Kept looking and could see no problem anywhere, I would push start and it would do a few more stitches then thread break again ,
I tried new needle, re-threading, new spool of thread and changed needle position, nothing would work.
I completed the project by standing there and constantly pushing start when it got to the yellow thread part. 
What went wrong? Certainly took the fun out of my first day 
Sorry for the long first post, any ideas anyone
Thanks 
Christina


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

We see that sometimes where it doesn't pick up the bobbin when it starts a color. Depending on the job we may just live with it. If we have to do it again we would adjust the design.


----------



## Christina225 (May 24, 2012)

Thanks binki, I think it's an order that's repeated, should I get the design looked at?
Christina


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

might be an option if you are going to do it a lot.


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

Christina225 said:


> Hi everyone, new to the forum and new to the world of embroidery. I have just taken over an embroidery home business and today was my first day all alone ( been training for a few weeks)
> Problem, had this design already on floppy, so obviously been used before, it was a 3 colour logo, every time it got to the yellow thread it kept stopping saying thread break!! Kept looking and could see no problem anywhere, I would push start and it would do a few more stitches then thread break again ,
> I tried new needle, re-threading, new spool of thread and changed needle position, nothing would work.
> I completed the project by standing there and constantly pushing start when it got to the yellow thread part.
> ...


Christina, If you change which needle the yellow sews with(put the colors on a different needle bar) does it still show false thread breaks? You did not say what machine this is, but usually the thread path will go around a wheel or bar that tells the machine that the thread is moving. If you have the path wrong, then the machine stops and give an error. If this happens with one needle and not another then it's the path, and specifically the path around the sensor. Sometimes if the top tension is not right, the thread will not "grip" to the sensor and it will show an error. Look at a path/needle that works and compare to the one that does not.


----------



## Christina225 (May 24, 2012)

zoom_monster said:


> Christina, If you change which needle the yellow sews with(put the colors on a different needle bar) does it still show false thread breaks? You did not say what machine this is, but usually the thread path will go around a wheel or bar that tells the machine that the thread is moving. If you have the path wrong, then the machine stops and give an error. If this happens with one needle and not another then it's the path, and specifically the path around the sensor. Sometimes if the top tension is not right, the thread will not "grip" to the sensor and it will show an error. Look at a path/needle that works and compare to the one that does not.


Hi Zoom, I'm using a swf T901C machine, after checking and checking I then changed to another needle bar and used a new spool of thread, same thing happened 
Christina


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

Christina225 said:


> Hi Zoom, I'm using a swf T901C machine, after checking and checking I then changed to another needle bar and used a new spool of thread, same thing happened
> Christina


Christina, check another 2 things.

Can you see the wheel turning while it sews? If it is and you see a little hesitation, confirm that the thread is going the right direction (same as others) then wrap the thread around 2 times(instead of one). Try to embroider with that needle. Still not working? tighten the tensioner imidiately above the wheel 1/2 turn. Still problems, tighten the top tensioner 1/2 turn. If you are new to this you probably do not have enough lint buildup yet, but check the tensioners for lint and to make sure the thread has a little resistance. You can pull on a thread that works to see if it feels the same.

If you are using a different brand or type of thread... A thinner thread 50-60 wt or a rayon thread, there may not be enough friction to turn the sensor wheel. You will have to tighten the tensioners for that thread.

If you've done all this and still not working, call tech support. They can walk you though some things to either change the sensitivity or check to see if you have a part that needs relacement


----------



## Christina225 (May 24, 2012)

zoom_monster said:


> Christina, check another 2 things.
> 
> Can you see the wheel turning while it sews. If it is and you see a little hesitation, confirm that the thread is going the right direction (same as others) then wrap the thread around 2 times(instead of one). Try to embroider with that needle. Still not working? tighten the tensioner imidiately above the wheel 1/2 turn. Still problems, tighten the top tensioner 1/2 turn. If you are new to this you probably do not have enough lint buildup yet, but check the tensioners to make sure the thead has a little resistance. You can pull on a thread that works to see if it feels the same.
> 
> ...


Thanks for taking the time to answer so in depth, I'm going to go off and try all that you've told me and I'll report back later.
If that doesn't work do you think like binki it could be something wrong with the design? 
Christina


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

If it's the design and you changed thread colors and needles (to the wrong color) and it did not happen, then the design is OK. If you changed yellow to blue and it did this on the new color, the the design is suspect. If this is the case and there are either extremly long or short stitches, this could cause the machine to stop and give errors. If you want, you can post the design here.


----------



## Christina225 (May 24, 2012)

zoom_monster said:


> If it's the design and you changed thread colors and needles (to the wrong color) and it did not happen, then the design is OK. If you changed yellow to blue and it did this on the new color, the the design is suspect. If this is the case and there are either extremly long or short stitches, this could cause the machine to stop and give errors. If you want, you can post the design here.[/QUOTE
> 
> Hi Zoom, did what you said, it still happened, so I changed it to another colour and a different rod and it happend again, so I'm assuming it's the design?
> Christina


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

Post the design here and I'll take a look.


----------



## Christina225 (May 24, 2012)

zoom_monster said:


> Post the design here and I'll take a look.



View attachment Workzone.zip


Have i done this right?


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

Christina, I see the file, but you'll have to tell me what part(S) have the issue. I do not get to see colors on this end.


----------



## Christina225 (May 24, 2012)

zoom_monster said:


> Christina, I see the file, but you'll have to tell me what part(S) have the issue. I do not get to see colors on this end.


Oh I'm sorry Zoom, this is all new to me, so you see no colours?
Problem occurs on the left side of the chevron type V, and the word zone. 
Thank you do much for this


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

Christina, I filtered out some really short stitches in those 2 areas to see if this helps. You probably have a feature on your machine that will do this for you, but I've attached it here. The picture shows that before the edit there was around 700 stitches that were 1mm or less. Short stitches could cause the rollers to not show enough movement and cause the machine to stop. There may be a threshold adjustment on your control pannel for this as well.

I still think you probably have other issues. Is the thread you are using made of polyester or Rayon?
If you sew the whole design and use just one color (other that the one that you no gives bad result, does it still cause the machine to stop. The one area of the "Chevron" did have a stitch angle that was different from the rest, but the text was digitized with basically the same parameters as the word "WORK"

I'm sure it's a real simple fix, but since we are half a works apart, it will take a while to figure it all out. Good luck to you and let us know what you find out.


----------



## Christina225 (May 24, 2012)

zoom_monster said:


> Christina, I filtered out some really short stitches in those 2 areas to see if this helps. You probably have a feature on your machine that will do this for you, but I've attached it here. The picture shows that before the edit there was around 700 stitches that were 1mm or less. Short stitches could cause the rollers to not show enough movement and cause the machine to stop. There may be a threshold adjustment on your control pannel for this as well.
> 
> I still think you probably have other issues. Is the thread you are using made of polyester or Rayon?
> If you sew the whole design and use just one color (other that the one that you no gives bad result, does it still cause the machine to stop. The one area of the "Chevron" did have a stitch angle that was different from the rest, but the text was digitized with basically the same parameters as the word "WORK"
> ...


Yay Zoom your a star, it worked, thank you. 
Is this something you do for a living? If so would be interested in your services. 
Thanks again
Christina


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Glad to see you got it fixed.


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

Christina225 said:


> Yay Zoom your a star, it worked, thank you.
> Is this something you do for a living? If so would be interested in your services.
> Thanks again
> Christina


Yes I do. You can contact me through my web site (see link below). I'm Happy that it worked out for you.


----------

